# Filling the gas tank



## JB Utah (Mar 7, 2006)

I am new to RVing.  I just purchased a 1988 Fleetwood Bounder.  This may sound dumb, but I am having trouble filling the gas tank (not due to gas prices, but literally).  Whenever I try to fill the tank at even close to full speed or try to use the automatic gas turn-off switch, the tank overflows and turns off the pump/nozzle.  I have tried every angle and depth for holding the nozzle in the tank to no avail.  The tank always "burps" up gas and doesn't allow me to fill it at full speed (or even half speed).  This is obviously very inconvenient because it takes over 30 minutes to fill the tank, and leaves me pumping the gas.  Has anyone had similar problems?  Are there any easy fixes?  Does there need to be some type of hardware adjustment to my gas tank?  Any ideas?
Thanks,


----------



## team3360 (Mar 7, 2006)

Filling the gas tank

First off, "WELCOME" to the forum. It sounds to me like the vent tube is plugged or fill tube is restricted. There is a vent tube that runs up along side the fill tube .If the air can't vent out of the tank when filling then you get the "BURP" effect. The fill tube or vent tube could also be smashed on top the tank between the framerestricting flow into the tank. Most lines are rubber and can be smashed when installed in the unit if the installer does not use caution. the vent tube might run inside the fill tube also. hope this helps    LEE


----------



## JB Utah (Mar 8, 2006)

Filling the gas tank

Thanks, I'll check the vent line.


----------



## Poppa (Mar 9, 2006)

Filling the gas tank

You know I have the same problem with one of my tanke. It is caused from them using a very long fill line and all you can do is be patient and fill slow besides you are in an RV taking your time enjoying the slow laid back life.


----------



## brently (Sep 19, 2006)

Re: Filling the gas tank

Where can one fill up a natural gas tank


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 19, 2006)

Re: Filling the gas tank

Natural gas or LP?  Most RV businesses will fill LP tanks.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 19, 2006)

Re: Filling the gas tank

If it's LP Flying Js truck stop can fill the tank.  Most all towns will have stations to fill tanks.  Look in the yellow pages.


----------



## hertig (Sep 20, 2006)

Re: Filling the gas tank

If you are talking diesel and you are trying to use truck filling stations, that will not be pleasant.  Use the pump with the smaller nozzle and slower rate of flow for smaller vehicles and it might work better.  I always prefer flying J because their RV island is usually more usable than other places truck island.  Also, on my unit, I have a tank filler on both sides, and I open the far side before pumping.


----------

